# Hazards Not Found Where You Live..



## Dave Hadden (Apr 4, 2014)

Here on the west coast we encounter a lot of things that many of you more inland types may not encounter.
For example, I fish rivers a lot and on many a trip I've encountered bears. After a while you get used to them and know how to work around them, easily done when you realize they are both well fed and concentrated on catching salmon too.
Recently however, a new concern has arisen.
As many of you may have heard during the past decades, the killing of whales has fallen out of favour and efforts to protect them have proven so successful that in a few instances they have become a problem, as is demonstrated below.
Now even though an Orca isn't really a whale but rather a Dolphin, they too have thrived in recent years with the result their normal spawning areas have become overcrowded and they've had to seek out new areas where they can propogate. Navigatable rivers have proven nearly irresistible to these solace seeking sea creatures which is really new, so new I'm confident you've not heard of it before.
Sadly, this has led to conflicts between them and the poor black bear seeking only to fatten up for the winter.
Rarely captured on film, this amazing photo was taken on a nearby river not long ago and clearly shows how close the bear came to being snatched off the bank by the Orca, looking both to add some calories to its diet in order to maintain its strength during the whole spawning process as well as to eliminate competition for the salmon, which it also eats.
Pretty incredible eh?







Take care.


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 4, 2014)

Dave Hadden said:


> Here on the west coast we encounter a lot of things that many of you more inland types may not encounter.
> For example, I fish rivers a lot and on many a trip I've encountered bears. After a while you get used to them and know how to work around them, easily done when you realize they are both well fed and concentrated on catching salmon too.
> Recently however, a new concern has arisen.
> As many of you may have heard during the past decades, the killing of whales has fallen out of favour and efforts to protect them have proven so successful that in a few instances they have become a problem, as is demonstrated below.
> ...


Alright Dave stop scaring the bears you have to finish up the floor in the kitchen!


Cool pic Dave.


----------



## knothole (Apr 4, 2014)

April fool's, wait, that was a couple days ago!


----------



## Dave Hadden (Apr 4, 2014)

knothole said:


> April fool's, wait, that was a couple days ago!


 
We're on the metric system up here so things are different ya know. 

Sheesh, I thought everybody knew that. 

Take care.


----------

